# HELP! 70's murry King Kat???any info



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (Dec 29, 2011)

*HELP! 70's Murray King Kat???any info*

im lookin for some info on a murray(sorry,im more of a Schwinn kinda guy)I have this 70's chopper muscle bike.its the same as the king kat but mine has a banana seat with the words "fireball" on it and has a plastic tank.i cant find nothing on fireball on the internet at all.so just seeing if theres anyone that can give me info on it!


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (Dec 30, 2011)

well ,found a pic of the seat,its off a Raleigh Fireball! but looks like a Murray king kat.is the raleigh fireball another version of the murray king kat?


----------

